# Hancock



## DragonRift (Jul 2, 2008)

A perfect example of a fantastic idea and a great cast, all wrapped up and buried underneath a terrible script that doesn't know what genre it wants to fall under.  It went from a silly-fun comedy, to a sappy, melodramatic take on *My Super Ex-Girlfriend*...  It's a shame too.  Smith's performance is great as always, but all the laughs came to a halt about halfway through, and the action became minimal and too spaced out in the last 40 minutes.

And to think this is by the same director who wants to bring *Dune* back to the screen....


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got back from this movie with my family and I thought it was brilliant. Will Smith's performance was brilliant, but when they brought in the 'twist' I thought it lost something.

Edit: Dune FTW!


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol I thought it was a good movie watched like a week ago...Don't ask how...not gonna say anyway very good movie


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 2, 2008)

I won't disagree that the movie did have some absolutely brilliant moments.  But I didn't like the fact that it changed gears way too much in the second half.  The "twist" was cool, I agree, but honestly I really felt that the concept didn't go as far as I felt it should have.   I think part of the "emptiness" I felt was the complete lack of a villain.  That, and the comedy took a distant back seat in the second half.  :/

Smith, as usual, was the film's saving grace.  This is just my two cents.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that movie had failure written all over it when I saw the trailer.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 3, 2008)

*Looking at this topic* i thought you meant HANDcock ^^;;;;;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2008)

This is why indie films are doing much better.

However, I do not think the character of Hancock fits Will Smith. His character is alienating. The humor in the trailer is alienating. The real roles he had fit into is Detective Spooner and Robert Neville. This movie I will steer away from and see something better, like the Hunter S. Thompson documentary flic on July 4th.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

We can at the very least say... this was better than "The Happening"


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> We can at the very least say... this was better than "The Happening"



*chuckles*  Yeah, but that's like saying *Spider-man 3* was better than *Batman & Robin*.  XD


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 4, 2008)

You know I thought it was entertaining. I agree there was a lack during the second half. It is like the writers were going 'hey we got this cool concept...ooo shiney!"
They got distracted or something because it could have been better, better thought out. Smith, Bateman, and Theron performed very well with what they were given.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> *chuckles*  Yeah, but that's like saying *Spider-man 3* was better than *Batman & Robin*.  XD



Well, yeah. I mean most movies made today are pretty awful. I think this year we hit the bottom of the barrel with The Happening. I don't think that there can be a movie worse than that... and because I made that statement, there will probably be a movie worse than the Happening.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Well, yeah. I mean most movies made today are pretty awful. I think this year we hit the bottom of the barrel with The Happening. I don't think that there can be a movie worse than that... and because I made that statement, there will probably be a movie worse than the Happening.



I didn't see *The Happening*, mainly because too many people urged me not to.  Then again, Shyamalan needs to stop making suspense thrillers with twist-endings.  It's gotten really old.

However, did you see *Forbidden Kingdom*?  THAT was awful.  It's like all the goofiest parts from *The Karate Kid* and *NeverEnding Story* all mixed into a silly story with terrible acting.  And as much of a fan as I am over Jet Li and Jackie Chan, it disappointed me more than *Indiana Jones 4* did.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> I didn't see *The Happening*, mainly because too many people urged me not to.  Then again, Shyamalan needs to stop making suspense thrillers with twist-endings.  It's gotten really old.
> 
> However, did you see *Forbidden Kingdom*?  THAT was awful.  It's like all the goofiest parts from *The Karate Kid* and *NeverEnding Story* all mixed into a silly story with terrible acting.  And as much of a fan as I am over Jet Li and Jackie Chan, it disappointed me more than *Indiana Jones 4* did.



Indy 4 doesn't fit as a 2008 film, but it fits well if you put it right next to all the other Indiana Jones's.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 4, 2008)

Hancock was alright. Nothing special.

CAN'T WAIT FOR HANCOCK 2 RIGHT GUYS?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 4, 2008)

Eagle Eye!


----------



## Razrien (Jul 4, 2008)

Just got done watching Hancock a lil while ago, and I really liked it  ^^
Will Smith has that magic touch that turns everything into multimillion piles of gold,  and this is a good example.
Really really good first half,  ((well, all the way through ^.^ ))   but then..  its kinda like they .. rushed it a bit, and just 'threw in' the lil tweest.
They kinda lost me a bit along the way, but.. I think I got what was going on.

Very good movie, and well worth downloa... erm, watching in the theatre. :grin: <3


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 5, 2008)

I saw it yesterday, and I thought it was OK. What kind of bothered me a little was both the cinemotagraphy and the writing. Much of the time, the camera hardly stayed still (no matter if it was an action scene or not), so I got a slight headache from that. 

Also, there were a few bits in the story that were left out. For example, there wasn't a lot to explain how Hancock came to be.

Will Smith did well playing Hancock, but I thought his character had a little too much angst.

There were a few moments that I laughed at, but they didn't help a lot in keeping the story more engaging and interesting for the audience. After the exciting opener, the story started to go downhill bit by bit.

Overall, I give the film a 7/10.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah, it did feel rushed toward the end, but the twist totally threw me for a loop O_O

I was NEVER expecting that.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw it today.
I have the distinct feeling that I would have enjoyed it more had I seen it without the gaggle of loudmouthed assholes behind me.  

It was ok from what I heard of it, but I spent most of the time brooding over how inconsiderate the people behind me were, and how goddamn loud they were being.


----------



## Monak (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought it was pretty cool , though I would hope for a sequal to maybe give a better understanding of who made them.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 7, 2008)

It was decent. The action was good, the jokes were funny, the story was really lame


----------



## Kinos (Jul 9, 2008)

Saw it, went in with certain expectations (always a mistake), and left wholly  disappointed.  The plot line was good, and the action scenes were alright, I did notice that camera shudder through out the movie though, but it was not executed properly.  
For starters, only an hour and a half long, please, if they had added maybe another half hour, they could have elaborated on the origins a bit, or made a somewhat decent villain. I won't ruin it for those of you that haven't seen it yet, but come on.
Secondly, I felt like they went and dumb down the whole thing in order to get it a PG-13 rating, despite the rampant swearing at the start. (No idea why that is bothering me though)  The writers could have taken it and made it a lot darker then it was towards the end, which I would have liked, not enough dark films out there if you ask me


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 9, 2008)

Good film, confusing mid-end part. 
Good acting, funny moments and nice little "Call me asshole again" catch phrase. I liked that. Although the twist was F'd up.


----------

